
Ballmer makes it official: Microsoft is a ‘devices and services’ company - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/ballmer-official-microsoft-devices-services-company/
======
beloch
That's a restatement of the obvious. Microsoft has always made hardware. Their
keyboards and mice have been consistently nice over the years, unlike some of
Apple's abominations (e.g. The puck-mouse). The Xbox and it's associated
peripherals represented a major expansion for MS's hardware group that has
paid off very well. They also have a few odd-ball corporate devices (such as
the old table-surface). There was also that unfortunate foray into mp3
players... (Arguably the Zune was good, but MS's brand was too uncool at the
time for the Zune to gain traction before smartphones killed the market for
mp3 players.) Hopefully the new surface will fare better!

